

Google: Your Various ccTLDs Will Probably Be Fine From The Same IP Address  - huskyseo
http://www.huskyseo.co.uk/blog/google-various-cctlds-will-probably-fine-ip-address/

======
codeddesign
Seriously? You consider yourselves the masters of search and yet you are going
to listen to him? Matt is quite known for giving half-truths. If you are
wanting ccTLD's purely for language, then yes you would only need 1 IP
address. If you are using them for SEO reasons, then you would need each ccTLD
with it's own IP address AND located in the country of the ccTLD.

~~~
finnn
This is just blogspam, ignore the whole post. HuskySEO has been spamming up HN
for a while now:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=huskyseo](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=huskyseo)

